# What to do with Kevin Love?



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

So this year we won 40 games! Thing is in the west you need 50 wins to get the 8th seed for the most part lol. Now with this draft coming up I think if there was a time to trade Kevin Love for pieces then we should trade him now, trade him for nothing worse then a number 3 pick. If the Lakers or Magic get a number 3 pick or better I see us being able to trade Kevin Love for that. I can't be the only one as a timberwolves fan who thinks that this will be a good decision?

Thoughts on the matter?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd go for the Magic, personally. Toby Harris, when healthy, is pretty damned good, so Harris and a top 3 pick puts you in good stead for the rebuild.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

E.H. Munro said:


> I'd go for the Magic, personally. Toby Harris, when healthy, is pretty damned good, so Harris and a top 3 pick puts you in good stead for the rebuild.


I was thinking that as well considering a combo of Victor Oladipo and Kevin Love sound Really intriguing, but I haven't really heard anything about the Magic willing to give up their first round pick for Kevin Love. Do you think the Magic would do that?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

NK1990 said:


> I was thinking that as well considering a combo of Victor Oladipo and Kevin Love sound Really intriguing, but I haven't really heard anything about the Magic willing to give up their first round pick for Kevin Love. Do you think the Magic would do that?


I guess that would depend on the lotto results.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> I'd go for the Magic, personally. Toby Harris, when healthy, is pretty damned good, so Harris and a top 3 pick puts you in good stead for the rebuild.


That would a solid deal for the Wolves. Harris and Wiggins/Embiid/Parker would be a great addition to what's in place already.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

NK1990 said:


> I was thinking that as well considering a combo of Victor Oladipo and Kevin Love sound Really intriguing, but I haven't really heard anything about the Magic willing to give up their first round pick for Kevin Love. Do you think the Magic would do that?


Personally I think the best move for the Magic is to deal their pick and Jameer's contract for Rajon Rondo. :bsmile:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Kevin Love was smart, he'd want to get out of the West in it's entirety. It's just too hard to get into the playoffs. Go East and you will make the 'offs. And yes, T-Wolves should trade him for Bradley Beal.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I think there's next to no chance Minnesota moves Love this summer. They've got to be watching what Portland did over the last twelve months and thinking there's no reason they can't do that too. The very obvious retort to that is that they don't have a Damian Lillard to team up with Love, but I don't think they see it that way. My expectation is that they look to turn one of Pekovic or Dieng plus the 13th pick into a pseudo-star on the perimeter this summer and figure they can always trade Love at the deadline if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

0obviously you have to trade him if he's not going to resign but i dont think he's worth a top 3 pick in this draft, in most years whoever would be the 3rd pick in this draft would be 1st overall in many other drafts , 

with dieng pekovic is the more logical person to move


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The West is a dead end for the Wolves as currently constructed. Love is not going to lead a team to the playoffs without a lot more help than he has and he's not going to stay around if he doesn't get a lot more help.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Rather have Love than Julius Randle, IMO.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> with dieng pekovic is the more logical person to move


Bingo. Hopefully that is their plan this offseason.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Love is not staying. Orlando has assets. Perfect place to move him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder where Love wants to go and where he thinks he can win. I guess Chicago would be the only place that sort of fits that mold. Chicago may not have the assets to get him and remain that sort of place though.

PHX is probably the only place that makes a bit of sense in the West or maybe GSW, but both of those are sort of difficult to see. I don't see why Orlando would think they could keep him any more than Minnesota can


----------

